# xmas markets



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we are thinking of going to the german xmas markets 
but which ones are best and have open camp sites near them 
i have a list see here
chapter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chapter said:


> we are thinking of going to the german xmas markets
> but which ones are best and have open camp sites near them
> i have a list see here
> chapter


So are we.

Shall watch with interest.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't know about the camping part of your question but I can recommend Cologne. Around 6 markets spread around the city - all within walking distance of each other - lots of shops - superb tram system - lots of tasty goodies to eat and drink.
We are booked for December 13 but the only way I can get her there that late in the year is Eurostar and a decent hotel


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We did the Neremburg Christmas market last year. Brilliant. You must go for a ride on the post carriage.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Having spent some time over there - I can recommend any of the following

Muenster (the one nearish to Osnabrueck)
Dusseldorf
Bad Salzuflen
Duisburg
Koln (Cologne)
Monschau (nice to go to even if no market- has a 365 Christmas shop!)

There is a lady at the Muenster one that sells the most amazing home made fruit liquers and her Rumtopf is to die for!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We did a few Weinachtsmarkt in Dec 06, have a look at my >blog entry<
You don't have to wade through all the text, just go to the end where there are some handy links.

pete

(apologies for the pictures in the blog not appearing as they should, something to do with nukes new photo album I think :? )


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

littlenell said:


> Having spent some time over there - I can recommend any of the following
> 
> Muenster (the one nearish to Osnabrueck)
> Dusseldorf
> ...


Thanks Nell, and isn't this a good example of what this forum is all about.

I was able to help you yesterday. Today you have been a great help to me.

Good innit! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuttgart........ www.campingplatz-stuttgart.de It is a tram ride away from the city.

Trier..........huge stelplatz with electric 15 minute walk to the market

and in Holland

www.campingvinkenhof.nl 25 minute walk ( or take the bus ) to the caves at Valkenburg


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

CAMPING DEN DREISCH at Valkenburgh , Holland is a 5 miute walk from the town where the markets are held in underground caves, and it is also quite close to the market in AACHEN. Just google the campsite for more info.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

and no vaseline to be found!!


Forgot to mention that Roermond, Maastricht and Venlo are all worth a visit but are obviously not Germany!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

littlenell said:


> and no vaseline to be found!!


Steady on Nell.

Anyone who hasn't read the other thread will be imagining all sorts of things!! 8O 8O  

Let 'em think - who cares. They're only jealous :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife and daughter visited Koln (Cologne) tewo years ago, excellent place with 6 different Christmas markets, she would recommend it most strongly; the gluwein is excellent and only costs 3€ or 8€ if you want to keep the Christmas mug.

Not sure about sites around there though, I am sure someone will have information about what is there. The public transport system is VERY efficient.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

OI, you lot.

Summer isnt finished, and you're talking about Christmas.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bandaid said:


> OI, you lot.
> 
> Summer isnt finished, and you're talking about Christmas.


Summer hasn't *started *yet round here!! 8O 8O


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> OI, you lot.
> 
> Summer isnt finished, and you're talking about Christmas.


* SUMMER!!! * what summer?

Adrian where do you live?

Devon has been wet, cold, windy and as usual (as in Cornwall) wet for the kids summer holidays...it always is, why do they come...do they like rain?

Carol
(Only up because I want to watch young Tom Daly!!!)


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I lives in Susex, summer has been brilliant down here, much better than usual due to the micro-climate near Seaford. Its been a steady 78-85 degrees, with low humidity. Sunny days almost constantly since Mid July.


Now, this may be different is I take the 8'x10' poster of St. Maxime off the front and back windows, and occassionally venture out into the real world. 

However, I prefer to remain in my fantasy world of the housebound. :wink:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the info
and some ask why??
well on saturday after a nightmare drive down the m5 (4.5 hours down and 2.20 return on sunday)we were pitched up for the night (2 vans) in the harbour car park £10 for 24 hours pub across the road
after a few drinks :lol: 
the subject got round to a road trip for xmas or new year so it looks like the markets for xmas and/or spain for new year 
chapter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chapter said:


> thanks for the info . . and some ask why??
> chapter


Thanks also for the info . . . .  

. . . . and some others ask, _"Why not?"_ :wink:

We are looking forward to it - something interesting that we've not done before. Good enough reason for me!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The markets really are food for the senses. I know of nowhere else where there are sights, sounds and aromas like it.

But beware - if you go to Cologne (or Koln if you prefer), there are 6 markets and each one has a number of stalls selling Gluhwein in various sized containers (some quite generous) - by the time you get to the 4th or 5th market the first few glasses of the evening are flowing through you veins and the internal glow keeps out the cold - by the time you get to the last market you really don't care much about anything. Retracing your steps to your motorhome, or wherever you're staying, can be a problem - but you don't care much about that either 

Can't wait


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> The markets really are food for the senses. I know of nowhere else where there are sights, sounds and aromas like it.
> 
> But beware - if you go to Cologne (or Koln if you prefer), there are 6 markets and each one has a number of stalls selling Gluhwein in various sized containers (some quite generous) - by the time you get to the 4th or 5th market the first few glasses of the evening are flowing through you veins and the internal glow keeps out the cold - by the time you get to the last market you really don't care much about anything. Retracing your steps to your motorhome, or wherever you're staying, can be a problem - but you don't care much about that either
> 
> Can't wait


Thanks for the tip Tony.

Think I'll log the position of the hotel into the SatNav. It's not much use for anything else, but it might just get us "home"!! 8O 8O :roll:

N.B. Hotel rather than M/H at that time of year. Mrs Zeb has decided, and tablets of stone are like tissue paper in comparison!! :roll: 8O 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas markets*

Hi

Over the years I have visited loads of overseas Christmas markets - with coaches - from as local as Ostend, Brugges and Brussels, to further away into Switzerland.

I am hoping in November to travel to Garda with a motorhome and see the Alsace Christmas markets. The latter is an unknown....

Russell


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

*Christmas Market - Dusseldorf*

Can you please advise where you stayed in/near Dusseldorf?
Hovis



littlenell said:


> Having spent some time over there - I can recommend any of the following
> 
> Muenster (the one nearish to Osnabrueck)
> Dusseldorf
> ...


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

If you consider Cologne a good campsite http://www.camping-berger-koeln.de/english/camping_berger_home.html have stayed for the Christmas Markets on a couple of occasions, 20 min train?bus ride from Town Centre> Bus 300 mts from site.

Phil J


----------

